
Show HN: Remote Companies Around the World - buboard
https://reworkin.com/hop
======
guessmyname
One of the first job aggregators I enjoyed using was “Who is Hiring” [1].

Reworkin seems like a bad copy of the basic features of that website.

• Search is useless: searching “San Francisco” returns two jobs [2] (one in
Toronto, one in a misplaced map marker). Searching “Seattle” [3] returns an
empty map, even though there are seven (7) markers around the city;

• Bad UI/UX: there is no tech filter, so I have to click and read every marker
to know if the job matches my skill-set;

• Missing company information: some posts have no information at all [4];

• Irrelevant companies: What’s the point of adding companies like Microsoft
[5] and Amazon Web Services [6]? They are not a remote companies. They have
some teams that allow remote work but they almost never advertise their jobs
as being remote friendly. Usually, they prefer to relocate people and if they
allow remote from the start of your contract is because you are someone with
very good credentials;

[1]
[https://whoishiring.io/search/45.7060/-37.3540/2?remote=true](https://whoishiring.io/search/45.7060/-37.3540/2?remote=true)

[2]
[https://reworkin.com/hop?search=san+francisco](https://reworkin.com/hop?search=san+francisco)

[3]
[https://reworkin.com/hop?search=seattle](https://reworkin.com/hop?search=seattle)

[4] [https://reworkin.com/hop/629](https://reworkin.com/hop/629)

[5] [https://reworkin.com/hop/169](https://reworkin.com/hop/169)

[6] [https://reworkin.com/hop/70](https://reworkin.com/hop/70)

------
duncan-donuts
Is this for companies that are 100% remote or for companies that include
distributed roles?

------
terrycody
very interesting website, should be useful when you want to find some remote
ideas or job applicants.

------
nk1337
This website makes me think they're gonna make me write PHP

